# Sensible Seeds seriously sucks



## time4tokin20s (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw these Auto Blueberry seeds in stock at Sensible Seeds.Knowing these are out of stock everywhere else I emailed them just to be sure.They sent me an email the next day saying yes they are in stock.
So I make an order.A few days later I get another email saying sorry these are out of stock what other strain would you like.So I write back and tell them what happened and how ticked I was.I said you can send me two packs for my aggravation or give my money back.He said under a good will gesture he will send me two packs.I order Auto Ak-47 and Auto Ak-47 x master kush.So what do I get ALMOST THREE WEEKS LATER(in the worst stealth package I've seen)?
10-auto ak x kush and 5-Auto AK-47 FEMINISED!!!
GRRRR....and to top it off one of the fems was crushed.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 24, 2008)

what serious seeds are you talking about?

I only know of 1 legitimate serious seeds and they are seed breeders, led by Simon.  The real serious seeds detests auto-flowering strains and doesn't sell anything close to auto-flowering strains.  In fact they only sell 5 different strains and they are 5 very solid strains, bubblegum, AK-47, chronic, Kali mist and white russian.  mod edit, that are basically unable to break in just the mail.

I am and will continue to be a stonch supporter of simon and serious seeds.  They are the spit.

i am truly interested in the other serious seeds, i can bet they are just playing off of the REAL serious seeds excellent reputation


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 24, 2008)

Whoops I got brain tied!I meant Sensible Seeds seriously sucks,lol.Is there a way to change the title of a post?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

Ask a mod.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 24, 2008)

*There ya go.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 8, 2008)

Whats the Word "auto" in front of the seed name do for the seed??this is a first for me to see this.

Thanks:hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*This means that it is a strain that was once isolated in an area where lighting hours may not be close to 12/12. A 12/12 photoperiod is needed for flower in most plants due to the fact that this balances out the florigen / antiflorigen ratio equally.

An autoflowering plant will flower regardless of the photoperiod. They do not flower based on florigen or antiflorigen levels. :aok:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

just wonder.. am I legal to sell seeds in NC and worldwide from NC? 

just asking?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> just wonder.. am I legal to sell seeds in NC and worldwide from NC?
> 
> just asking?



*absolutely NOT.*


----------



## godtea (Nov 17, 2008)

I ranted about sensible seeds awhile back .They did the same bait and switch with me of the 6 varieties I ordered only one of my initial choice arrived .
They shorted me on the replacements by a pack and sent a strain I didn't want ( a feminized variety ).
 They are a rank ,amature ,group of hacks IMO


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 17, 2008)

It's a scary business buying seeds out there.I'm sticking with Attitude or Dope-seeds.com from now on.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 17, 2008)

damn man that really blows best of luck in the future


----------

